# Having problems with updates



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a Samsung phone with only 8gb storage. I have about 12 apps. I am constantly getting the message that I don't have enough space for updates. Why is this? Someone told me that every update takes up more memory. Is this true? I also purchased an sd card but apparently only some apps can be stored on that? Can someone help me out here? :banghead:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Move all the apps you can to the memory card. Those that must run in the background can't be moved.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Corday said:


> Move all the apps you can to the memory card. Those that must run in the background can't be moved.


Will all go? How do you do it?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

It's not advisable to move all to your SD card, Apps you use on a daily basis, keep them on the phone. Ensure your flat data, such as music, videos, pictures are moved to the SD card, most likely the Pics are eating up tons of space.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you cleared the application cache at all.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

tristar said:


> It's not advisable to move all to your SD card, Apps you use on a daily basis, keep them on the phone. Ensure your flat data, such as music, videos, pictures are moved to the SD card, most likely the Pics are eating up tons of space.


Why not advisable? Don't have many pics.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

joeten said:


> Have you cleared the application cache at all.


Yes, constantly.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

ALL Apps cannot be moved unless you have Root access

I'm guessing you're Android version is Marshmallow or above, you've formatted the Memory card completely as adoptable storage which is causing the issue. There are guides and apps which will help partition your card in 2 partitions, adoptable and FAT32 which will allow you to move files.

Like I mentioned earlier, some apps such as Bank applications or apps which use Android's Device administrator cannot be moved, even if you force move it with applications it will cause the app to crash.


----------

